# Furry Animation/Cartoons



## psu3doreal (Jan 27, 2006)

Would anyone be able to point me in the direction of some good furry cartoons? And, yeah, I know about all the regular stuff (SwatKats, Road Rovers, etc.), but I'm really sick of all the horrible, horrible animal name puns. REALLY SICK of it. Is there ANYTHING out there that avoids the kiddiness and puns?


----------



## CBee (Jan 28, 2006)

Fritz.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 28, 2006)

CBee said:
			
		

> Fritz.


Hmm... Definitely a matter of taste; http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068612/
Hasn't aged very well, IMHO, but the quality and style of animation isn't helpful. Still does have its moments, though.

Depends on how furry you want, psu3doreal.
On the quad level, there's the likes of Felidae; http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109791/ (so long as you don't mind a bit of sex and violence).


----------



## Grave (Jan 28, 2006)

Talespin is quality


----------



## Bishiebunny (Jan 29, 2006)

Some favorites...

"Watership Downs," never look at a fuzzy, wuzzy, bunny the same way.

"The Great Mouse Detective," the single greatest accomplishment of the Disney studios was in getting Vincent Price to breath unnatural life into their villian. This is an epic toon, with mousie strip teases, child endangerment, and vore... and Vincent Price, how does one go wrong with Vincent Price? Well, not counting, "By pairing him with Adam West."

"Animalympics," yes, lots of puns in this one, but it's not really a true "kiddy" cartoon. It's like watching a fur con, only with an athletic competition thrown in (Something fairly impossible in a true convention, at least, not without a high body count). I honestly believe that parents who rented this one for their children and left the room to busy themselves with their daily routine, are directly responsible for the several cases of deep seated anthro-obsession and perversion. Yay!

"Kimba, The White Lion," not truely humaniod, but does it matter?

"Wind in the Willows," but not the Disney version. The made for TV one that had perhaps one of the best VA casts I've seen for a production you'd figure would be "phoned" in. Roddy Mcdowall as Rat is pure bliss.

... that's all I can think of off the top of my head for the moment.


----------



## Lloxie (Jan 30, 2006)

Can't forget the Angry Beavers! Hehe. XP I just saw a very cute episode for the first time, where they both get turned into little kids again. That was adorable. <^_^>


----------



## Edge (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey, where's the two most popular furry (Ok, so they weren't made for the furry public, they're still anthropomorphic animals) animated films:
The Secret of NIMH (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084649/ and Robin Hood (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070608/)


----------



## TORA (Feb 8, 2006)

Two come to mind for me: "Samurai Pizza Cats" (TV) and "Ushio and TORA" (anime).


----------



## vashdragon (Feb 8, 2006)

"Dragon Drive"  (Anime)  While not perticularly furry.  It has one of the cutest and memorable dragons in it as a main char.

Dunno if it was mentioned "KO Beast"  (Anime)  A group of people who have the ability to change into an anthro animal form having an adventure.  In this anime, the humans are in the minority, and are evil.  Sadly, this anime is a tad hard to find.

Dunno if this was mentioned either.  "Dragon Half"  (Anime)  While only one volume was ever released, or maybe ever even made, that first volume is the most hilarious thing ever.  Done in a very comical and somtimes chibi style.  The main theme is that a knight was sent out to Kill a dragon but falls in love with her instead.  The resulting child is a Human looking creature with a dragon tail and wings.  She goes off on an adventure to get the attention of one of her favorite hunk stars, who in turn is out to become famous by slaying a dragon.  (In other words her.)  Also, she is being hunted down by a king who is jealous of her father for taking the heart of the dragon.

Well those are the ones im perticularly fond of.  There is also "Blue Sub Six" but that doesnt focus on the furries to much.  But hell if you like playing the bad guy, watch that. ^^


----------



## SlushPuppy (Feb 10, 2006)

Edge said:
			
		

> Hey, where's the two most popular furry (Ok, so they weren't made for the furry public, they're still anthropomorphic animals) animated films:
> The Secret of NIMH (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084649/ and Robin Hood (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070608/)



of course the sequals were wretched..... but the original is totally worth looking for


----------



## Radric (Feb 11, 2006)

> of course the sequals were wretched.....



Oh, you just had to go hint at the sequel to Secret of NIMH....  **convulses painfully**  I'd much rather have seen Jenner resurrected without explanation and voiced by Kelsey Grammer.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Feb 11, 2006)

Radric said:
			
		

> > of course the sequals were wretched.....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you just had to go hint at the sequel to Secret of NIMH....  **convulses painfully**  I'd much rather have seen Jenner resurrected without explanation and voiced by Kelsey Grammer.



hahahahaha!!!!

But back to random furry films. There are the horribley animated Redwall flicks. *twitch* They're quite badly done.  Redwall was whickedly bad drawn ontop of poor frames p.s.


----------



## AmberAlmighty (Feb 11, 2006)

For something a bit different, go to ralphbakshi.com. Wish I saw at least one of his flicks, but....Oh, well. They're too rare, anyway. But you can download the trailers (providing they're up there. Some are, some aren't.)

Check it out.


----------



## Midnightdragon22 (Feb 12, 2006)

Other than the old "King-of-Saturday-morning" Warner bro.s cartoons...all i can think of is Balto I & II, Dog City, and Wolf's Rain...not to mention All Dogs Go To Heaven...and those are somewhat more Otherkin than Furry. So why be too technical about it? They're still fun to watch.^^


----------



## starlite528 (Feb 12, 2006)

Edge said:
			
		

> Hey, where's the two most popular furry (Ok, so they weren't made for the furry public, they're still anthropomorphic animals) animated films:
> The Secret of NIMH (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084649/ and Robin Hood (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070608/)



Don't forget the other Don Bluth films like Titan AE!!


----------



## Maverynthia (Feb 15, 2006)

There's a new anime out there called *Ginga Densetsu Weed* that about dogs. The lack of mouth movement kinda unsettles me but...it's understandable.
Some other include Shinzo (Mushrambo), Villigust, and Dragon Century. THere are others I know of but not off the top of my head...


----------



## Iveechan (Feb 17, 2006)

Rock and Rule.  The character are more humanish than furry (think a better version of the dog people from Duck Tails), and it's very adult in nature without being rated X.  Or something.  It's quite good and I like the character design.  

I think it's post-apocolyptic and instead of humans there's "mutants"... anthropomorphic dogs, cats, and rats.  There's this evil dude who wants to use the singing voice of this cat-dog-whatever girl named Angel to summon the devil.


----------



## Edge (Feb 17, 2006)

I just borrowed a very rare cartoon called Rover Dangerfield. It looks like a typical cutesy cartoon, but it features Rodney Dangerfield in a dog fursona, and the anthro dog looks a lot like Rodney. If you're wondering just who that is, he is a classic comedian who has the catch phrase "No respect, I don't get no respect," played Mr. Burn's son in a Simpson's episode and starred in Caddy Shack with Bill Murray.
I haven't seen Rover Dangerfield yet, only borrowed it. But Dangerfield + furries must be awesome!


----------



## Midnightdragon22 (Feb 17, 2006)

Youre right again, Edge. I have a copy of Rover Dangerfield and it's great. Rodney wrote a couple of the songs in it, including "I'll never do it on a Christmas tree" and "I'm in love with the Dog next door"...both tongue in cheek as well as hilarious. The show has some dark moments, some believeable and lovable characters, and luckily...a happy ending.
It's very well done and in this one case, at least...Rodney Dangerfield should get respect for this great film.^^


----------



## TORA (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey, Iveechan! Glad to see you here! ROWR.


----------



## strange-fox (Mar 15, 2006)

*Kaiketsu Zorori*

An anime that I've looked everywhere for, Kaiketsu Zorori, have only seen the first episode (posted on youtube.com somewhere, but didnt dare to post the link cos of copyright infringements and yadi yadi ^^' just search for zorori)

info bout the shitznitz stuff:
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=3558

watch the first episode, its gooood ^^' seriously underrated


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 2, 2013)

inb4 everyone starts pointing out how this is a necro and bitching, etc.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh my Lord, this was back when I was 16. That's just......wow.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 2, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> inb4 everyone starts pointing out how this is a necro and bitching, etc.


inb4 somebody points out that's most probably an obnoxious bot.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 2, 2013)

Nothing to see here. Move along people.


----------

